# Big Boy Harem



## SisterGoldenHair (Mar 26, 2006)

::giggle::
come on girls, you know you wanna...
who would you put in a Fat Guy Harem?

my first pick...

Jorje Garcia!:smitten:


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, I cant remember any chubby guys right now, so my alternative would be to bring the Danish actor: Viggo Mortensen (Known as Aragorn from The Lord of the Rings), and make sure he gained about 60-70 pounds.

He could defiantly be a cutie with some more meat on his bones.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 26, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> Well, I cant remember any chubby guys right now, so my alternative would be to bring the Danish actor: Viggo Mortensen (Known as Aragorn from The Lord of the Rings), and make sure he gained about 60-70 pounds.
> 
> He could defiantly be a cutie with some more meat on his bones.



Yes, but then he wouldn't be physically fit enough to save middle earth!


----------



## inertia (Mar 27, 2006)

Tyler Labine is delightful- if a little on the thin side. I'd have to go for Nick Frost, though. I think a lot of girls would like to have his services at their disposal...what a sex bag. 
ha ha- sex bag! that's awful.


----------



## missaf (Mar 27, 2006)

Hamish from Bravehart, Rupert whats-his-name from Harry Potter, John Goodman, hm... that's just a start


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 28, 2006)

My first pic is...Chris from Bowling for soup...don't know who I'm talking about? well I'll include a pic or two...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

John Goodman, Sean Connery, Tim Curry, Jim Carry, Jackie Chan ( the cutie), Christopher Walken, Johnny Depp and lots and lots more.....


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 29, 2006)

No Rick Waller? No Aaron Walpole? C'mon, ladies, no fat singers?


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes actually I can remember a singer, Thomas Eje (singer, comedian, actor, ect.) from Denmark, and he just look SO handsome. He has a perfect size!


----------



## Kimbo (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice to see you ladies salivating as usual!!! hehe


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 30, 2006)

John Heard is not one of my favourite actors, but in the movie: The Pelican Brief he had become pretty chubby. I like the scene right before he gets killed (where he grabs his cute belly and shake it).

The movie is from 1994, so his properly not looking like that anymore (but if we could go back in time, I'd put him in the Big Boy Harem  and fattening him a little more).


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 30, 2006)

missaf said:


> Rupert whats-his-name from Harry Potter



Rupert Grint? Isn't he like 15?

However, I can't blame you. The girl that plays Hermione is pretty cute. I can't begin to imagine how she'd look after a few cheeseburgers heheh


----------



## missaf (Mar 30, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> Rupert Grint? Isn't he like 15?
> 
> However, I can't blame you. The girl that plays Hermione is pretty cute. I can't begin to imagine how she'd look after a few cheeseburgers heheh



No no no, the big guy! Robbie Coltrane, sorry


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 31, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> ::giggle::
> come on girls, you know you wanna...
> who would you put in a Fat Guy Harem?
> 
> ...




Nice Idea, pick me, pick me, ohohoh, pick me.

I see a lot of thin guy in the mix that need a few more pounds, you will need a expert fat boy to help out.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 31, 2006)

I dunno why but I thought we were combing through celebrities....

I would definitely pick you bigwideland. :wubu:


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 1, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I dunno why but I thought we were combing through celebrities....
> 
> I would definitely pick you bigwideland. :wubu:




I suspected the cele stuff, and as for the chiseled male face they all got that, so blush, my more baby look would be out of place, or not?

But anyway till they get the pounds on you can have mine.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 1, 2006)

fat hiker said:


> No Rick Waller? No Aaron Walpole? C'mon, ladies, no fat singers?


 
I don't listen to a lot of music, nor do I watch them on the Telly, but I am sure that there are some wonderful big singers out there that I would want to serenade me.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris looks great! How about "Bruddah Iz" - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, the 600 pound crooner and ukulele master from Hawaii (now sadly no longer with us). Here's a link to a tribute: http://www.geocities.com/~ukulele/iz.html


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 4, 2006)

Never saw him before thanks for posting fat hiker.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> I suspected the cele stuff, and as for the chiseled male face they all got that, so blush, my more baby look would be out of place, or not?
> 
> But anyway till they get the pounds on you can have mine.


 
I'd DEFINITELY pick you. You're stunning, whenever I see any photo of you I get mesmerised, hypnotised - I find that like 15 minutes passed and I'm still looking..... :smitten: 

And your face is just handsome!


----------



## Karebr12 (Jun 29, 2006)

inertia said:


> Tyler Labine is delightful- if a little on the thin side. I'd have to go for Nick Frost, though. I think a lot of girls would like to have his services at their disposal...what a sex bag.
> ha ha- sex bag! that's awful.



I could not agree more. Nick Frost is the most attractive man I have seen in a LONG time. He has that devilish little grin that instantly lets you know he's up to no good... lol


----------



## SouthFL_BBW (Aug 19, 2006)

I second the vote for Chris from Bowling for Soup and would add Ethan Suplee (from Amer His X and My Name is Earl).

Great idea for a post!


----------



## fishhat (Aug 19, 2006)

Luciano Pavarotti in his younger years *runs to escape wedgy*


----------



## lemmink (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr Elden Henson, cutest fat boy in the whole darn world. 

(I've been in love with him since the Mighty Ducks...)


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 19, 2006)

Big Boy Harem?

Where's the signup sheet? Are there auditions?


----------



## LAtinBHM (Aug 21, 2006)

theRabidWolf said:


> Big Boy Harem?
> 
> Where's the signup sheet? Are there auditions?


Sign me Up too


----------



## love dubh (Aug 22, 2006)

Christian Bale and Johnny Depp would look nice with a couple of pounds on them. Give them some pinchable cheeks.

I LOVED "The Machinist" but cringed beyond belief at his semi-naked body. Only HE could have made an AMERICAN actress look fat.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 23, 2006)

Ladies, ladies, what of George Clooney? He gained 30 pounds for his role in Syriana. He clearly has a latent talent for gainitude!

Check him out (great movie, too, by the way!):

http://syrianamovie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 13, 2006)

Another fat singer, Ruben Stoddard (of American Idol fame)


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 13, 2006)

And what about big sports celebrities, like Gilbert Brown of the Green Bay Packers?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 15, 2006)

Jerry Ferrara of Entourage ~ so cute and chunky


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 16, 2006)

theRabidWolf said:


> Big Boy Harem?
> 
> Where's the signup sheet? Are there auditions?


im willing to audition.


----------



## ms_hippy_chick (Sep 16, 2006)

Zak Orth! That boy is so cute, and I suspect he could easily gain quite a few pounds if he weren't an actor...


----------



## lucyp (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not much of a TV or film watcher generally, but I could name lots of fun BHM characters from books and animated films who might go nicely in a BHM harem. 

First, villians! Because everyone likes a good villian.

Doc Ock from Spiderman:
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/15600647/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24715282/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/17115212/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/9695352/
(loved that actor who played Doc, Alfred Molina, in Frida as well.)

Dudley Dursley from Harry Potter
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/1778423/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37567544/

They're both villians, but Doc Ock seems quite beloved while Dudley, not so much. I guessing it's because Doc Ock takes his shirt off on camera. And is interestingly crazy. Also shiny silver tentacles. Everyone loves tentacles...

John Silver the space pirate. Not sure if he's a hero or a villian.
http://www.fantasykat.com/ch/qs/silver.html
I'm not sure if he's actually cute either -what with him looking like he's been on the losing end of 5 billion bar fights- or if he's got such a great personality that it makes no difference. 

Fat heroes/protagonists...
Well, there's Shrek. And Mr. Incredible...
http://www.fantasykat.com/ch/1c/bob-i.html

I also love Mark Vorkosigan, a supporting character from Lois Bujold's awesome space opera science fiction book series.
The 3 books Mark is in are: Brothers in Arms, Mirror Dance, and A Civil Campaign.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorkosigan_Saga#Brothers_in_Arms
Mark starts out skinny and then gets very fat, there's a couple of eating scenes for those who like that (not my thing personally, but I'd bet a lot of you here would quite enjoy them). He also has a lot of great action scenes, a lovely snarky sense of humour, and he eventually gets his own spaceship, woos himself a cute girlfriend (clearly a FFA), and starts a business. He's adorable. I love Mark.

Okay, I've quite proven myself an utter SFF geek, haven't I. Running away now.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 19, 2006)

So you'd like to be undressed and ravished by Doc Oc? I imgaine it would be as close as you can get to Erica Jong's "zipless f***". He's a nerd, too! Does that add to his allure? 

So which do you prefer, The Hulk or Bruce Banner?

There were quite a few FFA moments in The Incredibles, weren't there? Especially in the first half hour.


----------



## lucyp (Sep 19, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> So you'd like to be undressed and ravished by Doc Oc? I imgaine it would be as close as you can get to Erica Jong's "zipless f***". He's a nerd, too! Does that add to his allure?
> 
> So which do you prefer, The Hulk or Bruce Banner?
> 
> There were quite a few FFA moments in The Incredibles, weren't there? Especially in the first half hour.



Well, I'm fascinated by the tentacles, but rather unnerved by them too- they don't really look comfy, so honestly, I'm not really sure about the Doc despite his immense nerd appeal. Fascinated from afar, yeah, that's it.

I haven't seen the Hulk film, somehow the ads never grabbed me for that one- but on the subject of FFA moments in film- I was thinking that Lilo from Lilo and Stitch is a budding FFA. She's an Elvis fan and her walls are covered with pictures of big people she took with her camera. And I think she was staring at her hula teacher. Or maybe I was staring. Yeah, Disney really brings the eye candy these days. =)


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Oct 24, 2006)

Doc Ock, eh? good choice! i used to have a bit of a fascination with Otto myself. there are some other comic book villains i love... perhaps this gives my identity away too much but whatever, i love The Blob from X-men. i always have, ever since i started reading comic books when i was a little girl (ten or eleven, i guess).

also, Meat Loaf in his heyday. whew! gorgeous. =) heheh. still not bad looking for an "old guy." i'm a big fan, of course. i wish i could go back in time and see him doing bat out of hell live. jeez, that'd be something, wouldn't it? his new album is coming out on Halloween.

also, and i know there are many ffas here bound to agree with me, Chris Farley's Chippendale Dancer Audition on SNL was a GODSEND! kind of ironic that the humor was all but lost on me, i definitely start drooling whenever that comes on. heheheh.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 25, 2006)

I loved Chris Farley. I thought I was too old for celebrity crushes until he came around.

I never cared for the Chippendales Dancer sketch because I thought he was degrading himself with it---he once publicy said he wanted his range to go beyond "fat guy falls down."

I loved him in Tommy Boy. One of the funniest movies ever made. As far as his SNL skits go, Matt Foley was comedic genius.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Oct 25, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I loved Chris Farley. I thought I was too old for celebrity crushes until he came around.
> 
> I never cared for the Chippendales Dancer sketch because I thought he was degrading himself with it---he once publicy said he wanted his range to go beyond "fat guy falls down."
> 
> I loved him in Tommy Boy. One of the funniest movies ever made. As far as his SNL skits go, Matt Foley was comedic genius.




Matt Foley was def. my favorite sketch. =) i have this t-shirt that has a pic of a van and it says "you'll be livin' in a van down by the river!" do you remember that one, it was some sort of fake news sketch, "maybe i'm not a 'heartbreaker'..." i did like the chippendale's sketch though, it def. took balls.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 25, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I loved Chris Farley. I thought I was too old for celebrity crushes until he came around.
> 
> I never cared for the Chippendales Dancer sketch because I thought he was degrading himself with it---he once publicy said he wanted his range to go beyond "fat guy falls down."
> 
> I loved him in Tommy Boy. One of the funniest movies ever made. As far as his SNL skits go, Matt Foley was comedic genius.



I concur. He was one of the few comedians who made his fellow SNLers laugh. David Spade and...who was guest-starring...Robert Downey Jr., I think...just had to crack up. They couldn't hold it in! 

But, yes, imagine what he could have done had he been able to move beyond the "fat guy falls down" comedy. We didn't think Jim Carrey could do anything beyond physical comedy, and look what he did in "Eternal Sunshine"!!!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Oct 25, 2006)

... and i STILL love Jorje Garcia!!! ^.^ gah, hotness!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, I loved "van down by the river." The episode where Christina Applegate and David Spade are kids introduced to Matt Foley is a classic, those two broke character so badly because they were laughing too hard.

The newscaster was a different character called Bennett Brauer. He was the one that did "air quotes" while saying things like "Maybe I'm not 'the norm'....I don't have 'style'....I can't 'reach all the parts of my body'..I 'scare small children'..."


----------



## lemmink (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh god, Doc Ock.

*swoon*


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Oct 26, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh, I loved "van down by the river." The episode where Christina Applegate and David Spade are kids introduced to Matt Foley is a classic, those two broke character so badly because they were laughing too hard.
> 
> The newscaster was a different character called Bennett Brauer. He was the one that did "air quotes" while saying things like "Maybe I'm not 'the norm'....I don't have 'style'....I can't 'reach all the parts of my body'..I 'scare small children'..."




ahh, okay. i knew it was a diff skit, i just couldn't remember what it was called. ty.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 28, 2006)

Abraham Benrubi

http://imdb.com/gallery/ss/0805664/7.jpg.html?path=pgallery&path_key=Benrubi,%20Abraham&seq=3

I've liked him since I was a kid and he was on Parker Lewis Can't Lose. (Gee, I'm old.)


----------



## FreneticFangs (Oct 28, 2006)

Fat Joe!
*drool*
Oh man.. what I would give to meet his wife!
I think I'd get in trouble if I met him. haha

Other than that, I'd put Darren Hayes, the singer from Deftones. sad to say the singer of Smashmouth... Steve.. lost weight and he looks terrible!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Nov 8, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Oh god, Doc Ock.
> 
> *swoon*



comic book or movie?


----------



## lemmink (Nov 8, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> comic book or movie?



Movie. Not a fan of his little spandex outfit in the comics.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Nov 8, 2006)

I kindly offer my Farley-esque body to your ladie's sick little fantasies. Pleeeeese let me in your fantasies.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Nov 8, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Movie. Not a fan of his little spandex outfit in the comics.



ahh, understandable. however, little spandex outfits aren't ALWAYS bad...


----------



## lemmink (Nov 9, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> ahh, understandable. however, little spandex outfits aren't ALWAYS bad...



True... but c'mon. Movie Doc Ock? With the blackness and the hentaicles and the glasses and the whole oh-my-gosh-touch-me-I'm-baaaad vibe? I had the stupidest grin on my face when I watched that movie.


----------



## missaf (Nov 9, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> I kindly offer my Farley-esque body to your ladie's sick little fantasies. Pleeeeese let me in your fantasies.


 
There's always room for one more in any Big Boy Harem


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Nov 9, 2006)

lemmink said:


> True... but c'mon. Movie Doc Ock? With the blackness and the hentaicles and the glasses and the whole oh-my-gosh-touch-me-I'm-baaaad vibe? I had the stupidest grin on my face when I watched that movie.


i was thinking more along the lines of THE BLOB!!!! from X-MEN!!!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 9, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> Abraham Benrubi
> 
> http://imdb.com/gallery/ss/0805664/7.jpg.html?path=pgallery&path_key=Benrubi,%20Abraham&seq=3
> 
> I've liked him since I was a kid and he was on Parker Lewis Can't Lose. (Gee, I'm old.)


Thought I was the only Benrubi fangirl on here!

(Yeah...him, Frost, and Labine. Ruben Studdard not only lost weight, but jumped in bed with P.E.T.A.)

-Qit


----------



## persimmon (Nov 16, 2006)

My addition: Greg Grunberg, of _Felicity_, _Alias_ and now _Heroes_.
http://www.heroes.spoilersfrance.com/home.php?page=greggrunbergphotos

Aw, look at those cute chubby cheeks and those broad shoulders.

persimmon


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 17, 2006)

My Harem would have:
Heavy D
Ruben Studdard
Timbaland
The Beast from X-Men


----------

